# Tshirtgang



## ppalmernc

Has anyone used the tshirtgang yet? If so, how was the experience and how did it work?
Looking to post my own designs on my own website and have them print them.


----------



## teehood1234

I've been a member at tshirtgang for one month. Overall, Tshirtgang already provide best service for me. I am a beginner and startup ebay seller, so tshirtgang is my best option at this time.

They have the customer service was friendly and welcoming. Until now I was satisfied with their service. You can see my thread here => http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-fulfillment-services/t194238.html when I was first looking for a fulfillment service that is right for my business, and they offered me this cooperation.

There was one thing lacking from them in my opinion, they have not offered Hoodie, and some other clothing products. (They only sell shirts). it's very good if they can expand their product selection later. I hope so, ..


----------



## diehendrick

hi, three days ago t****gang.com having problems, and no one knows when tshirtgang back to normal, I have repeatedly contact the support, but no respone. and my account in tshirtgang, cant access. if you have same problem with me, please share.


----------



## MyTeeFineShirts

I use tshirtgang and the site is up and working fine. I just joined two weeks ago and already sold 3 shirts on eBay.


----------



## circlecity

I'm thinking about using tshirtgang but the $4.50 standard shirt shipping fee per item has me stumped. If a customer orders 3 shirts that is a lot of shipping charges. Might have to eat some of that cost myself. not sure..

any suggestions?


----------



## MyTeeFineShirts

Yeah the shipping charge is a bit ridiculous. They won't combine shipping. What I do is offer free shipping (for the U.S. anyway) and then add 2.50 per additional shirt. It cuts into my profit a bit but its better than having to explain to a customer why they are being charged 3 separate shipping charges for one package going to the same place.


----------



## circlecity

MyTeeFineShirts said:


> Yeah the shipping charge is a bit ridiculous. They won't combine shipping. What I do is offer free shipping (for the U.S. anyway) and then add 2.50 per additional shirt. It cuts into my profit a bit but its better than having to explain to a customer why they are being charged 3 separate shipping charges for one package going to the same place.


I see your ebay you offer free shipping but on the tshirtgang store your still charging the regular shipping price. Do they not allow you to edit the shipping or offer free shipping?


----------



## MyTeeFineShirts

You can edit the shipping on the site, I just haven't fooled with it yet. Ebay is where I get most of my sales.


----------



## Tourino

Since this thread was originally posted, have any of you found a legit company that does t shrits AND hoodies for GOOD and fair wholesale pricing? I need to find a DTG printer to work with on all of my print jobs.


----------



## 4C Print Shop

Guys,

There is a bunch of company's that do order fulfillment and meet all the criteria stated above.


----------



## xtremevisiontees

I use Tshirtgang, but not for much longer. I sold 6 shirts ( which were slow getting to my customers because of slow processing) and I decided to order one of my tees to see the quality of their print. I was very dissatisfied. I tried to post comment on their community forum to get feedback from other users and it was deleted without notice. I was contacted by their admin person stating they do not discuss orders publicly. And when asked about their DTG machine (because the print I received was crap) they stated it was a company secret. To me, the print appeared to be an iron on transfer that you get from Wal-mart. I don't like taking peoples money for a crappy product. So since tshirtgang failed to represent my company by shipping a horrible product, I will no longer be using them. This is all my opinion, you'll just have to see for yourself.

Also, I agree about the ridiculous shipping rates. How hard is it to put more than one shirt in a package.


----------



## cktees

I've been using tshirtgang for personal sales & bulk
orders for different types of occasions. They've always
fullfiled my orders in a very timely manner. 
The product & service was I received was amazing. 
I'd recommend them 100%. 

cktees


----------



## Skinbus

I designed a shirt & had them print it for me before using them for business. The shirt was of good quality, the printing was fine but the design was noticeably off centered. I e-mailed them twice about it but never received a response. Needless to say, I won't be dealing with them again.


----------



## Skinbus

The high shipping costs are how they make up the difference for such a low price for the finished garment. I see it often on the internet. 1 site offers better prices but higher shipping costs. Paying the shipping costs offsets the savings on the cost of the product. "Bait & Switch" as it's normally known.


----------



## circlecity

Skinbus said:


> The high shipping costs are how they make up the difference for such a low price for the finished garment. I see it often on the internet. 1 site offers better prices but higher shipping costs. Paying the shipping costs offsets the savings on the cost of the product. "Bait & Switch" as it's normally known.


 The shipping cost also has their fulfillment fee in there.


----------



## Skinbus

Edit to previous post. I contacted the BBB about issue & response was "business was contacted & charge filed. Allow them time to contact you before proceeding." That was a week ago.


----------



## Wildheadz

Skinbus said:


> Edit to previous post. I contacted the BBB about issue & response was "business was contacted & charge filed. Allow them time to contact you before proceeding." That was a week ago.



Good to know!! I was just checking them out.


----------



## stevemib

Thanks Skinbus I was just checking them out also. Need to find a supplier soon.


----------



## Tshirtgang

Hey Guys please message me directly if you have any specific questions about our service as I would be happy to help. Skinbus please contact me directly as well so we can resolve any issues you may have had. We do respond to all customer inquiries, so not sure why you did not get a response.


----------

